# The insomnia thread



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

So who else is up way past their bedtime.

Got the golf on the tv... just couldn't get close to sleeping. Daughter no2's husband has cleared the savings account, max'ed out the credit cards and done a runner leaving her with no cash at all and virtually no food in the house. Looks like I'm gonna be busy for a wee while...


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like a challenging situation. But, I’ll wager you’ve had tight lies before. Chin-up, remember your mechanics, and aim for the flag. Hope things work out properly.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Ouch. That seems like a good excuse for insomnia. Stories like that are what make me glad that my wife and I chose not to have children. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh no Hobbit good luck to you and here family I hope things work out quickly


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Low lifes


----------

